# A Trifecta of 10 Gallons



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey,

So I previously was working on a single ten gallon. That post can be seen here.

As I waited for the concrete to ph adjust, I got so anxious. I said to myself "Self. How can you sit there and wait for your concrete to Ph, and not work on a tank?". I then decided to drag my ever-so-patient girlfriend, to our local petland discount for a troll through the aisles full of useless employees (just an opinion of my local petland) and other assorted pet goodies. I had never realized that petland has 10 gallons for 10$. Whoa. So I got 2!!

So as a result of my trip to the shoppe, I now have an amazing 3 tank setup. 
I used the wood I had and decided on a group setup. One tank would flow into the next tank, visually. Take a look and let me know what you think. 

Theres still no frogs but after my wonderful tour of Andy's Brooklyn Dart Frogs. I am excited to decide soon.
The left tank still needs to soak for another week, so this is the last youll see of it for a while. Ill update it as I go along. If you 
have any questions, give me a shout.


This is from a small terrarium I keep. Never grew a mushroom before.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

The continuity of that large branch through the separate enclosures ties it all together nicely. This will look really good.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I also like the continuity of the tanks.... But what if you want to put them in different order! lol... nice work so far.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a really neat Idea....I might have to jack that on my next rack build.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i dig it


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

eos said:


> I also like the continuity of the tanks.... But what if you want to put them in different order! lol... nice work so far.


Thanks! 
If the tanks ever get separated, they still will hold up on their own.

Today Im going to start siliconing the coco on the GS. Lets see how much I can keep IN the tank, instead of ON my girlfriends floor.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

that is really neat!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like this concept.
Very cool.

I wonder how hard it would be to create what appears to be water flowing between the tanks!... ( I like to mess with people's concept of reality )


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Thanks!
> If the tanks ever get separated, they still will hold up on their own.
> 
> Today Im going to start siliconing the coco on the GS. Lets see how much I can keep IN the tank, instead of ON my girlfriends floor.


Just dont do like I did, in an attempt to keep things neat I used a shop vac to remove any loose fiber after the silicone dried. I forgot that I had pulled the dust filter out. I turned around to find that it had blow everything out the back end all over the walls and floor.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

D3monic said:


> Just dont do like I did, in an attempt to keep things neat I used a shop vac to remove any loose fiber after the silicone dried. I forgot that I had pulled the dust filter out. I turned around to find that it had blow everything out the back end all over the walls and floor.


LOL! I did the same thing when I used a shop vac to clean up after carving the foam for my tank. (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63294-my-vivarium-built-into-wall.html) My room mate threw away the filter and dust trap so it was just sucking in the styrofoam pieces and shooting them out behind me. It was a disaster.


I too love the flow from one tank to another, it makes it look like one big tank.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh boy my shop vac mishaps go way beyond mere pet care! Though most of the mishaps are because of them!

As far as these tanks are concerned, awsome idea with the continuity! Havn't seen it done before, but now I'm sure others will follow suit. I'll certainly keep it in mind as i expand my collection.


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

those tanks look great!
nice planning with that wood. very creative!
keep us posted


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Its great because I've learned all this from DB. I cant wait for my frogs. 

Finally, I have some updates!

I went out and scored some brown silicone for the GS. I got to it, and what a mess it was. Coating the silicone, and then the coco fiber, created little dirt balls at the end of the gloves. They stuck everywhere. After hours of cleaning the silicone off me, the tank, and the floor, I let it all dry 24 hrs. Cleaned up all the loose coco, making sure to put the vacuum into the right setting (thanks D3Monic) and glued in the false bottom. 

After some touching up and a good 2 day dry. I was ready to fill the tank.

I used some loose gravel from the aquarium shop to rim the edges. Then for my substrate, I used repitbark (firbark and peat), coco bedding, soil amendment (hard baked clay I use with my bonsai for water retention and aeration), worm castings, some mycorrhizae, organic bonsai food pellets.
I also used an entire packet of bonsai moss spores.

As for the plants, I used moss that I grow, a mini philodendron cutting, plumosa fern, odd kmart vine cuttings (if anyone can id?), and a syngonium (unknown cultivar,id?). I stuck a bit of CRYPTANTHUS that was dying into the wood, and another into the back wall. Also, there are some seeds sprouting in the dishes. Small Leaf Ficus, bay morton fig. Not sure if those will be for bonsai or the tanks.

As for microfauna, I used a tree fungus that was in one of my bonsai trees. It breeds so much beneficial bacteria. I use it as a soil culture starter. Works great and grows cool moss.

The lighting is 1 23watt CFL per tank. I think. Im going to get a slightly bigger dish and a slightly brighter bulb. 
The temps are holding well between 70-80 for the day and a little cooler at night. humidity is at 80%+

I think thats it or now. Looking forward to Brooklyn Dart Frog party to pick up some better plants and some broms, and to meet some people in the area.
Thanks again for checking my tanks out


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Its great because I've learned all this from DB. I cant wait for my frogs. 

Finally, I have some updates!

I went out and scored some brown silicone for the GS. I got to it, and what a mess it was. Coating the silicone, and then the coco fiber, created little dirt balls at the end of the gloves. They stuck everywhere. After hours of cleaning the silicone off me, the tank, and the floor, I let it all dry 24 hrs. Cleaned up all the loose coco, making sure to put the vacuum into the right setting (thanks D3Monic) and glued in the false bottom. 

After some touching up and a good 2 day dry. I was ready to fill the tank.

I used some loose gravel from the aquarium shop to rim the edges. Then for my substrate, I used repitbark (firbark and peat), coco bedding, soil amendment (hard baked clay I use with my bonsai for water retention and aeration), worm castings, some mycorrhizae, organic bonsai food pellets.
I also used an entire packet of bonsai moss spores.

As for the plants, I used moss that I grow, a mini philodendron cutting, plumosa fern, Small umbrella tree, odd kmart vine cuttings (if anyone can id?), and a syngonium (unknown cultivar,id?). I stuck a bit of CRYPTANTHUS that was dying into the wood, and another into the back wall. Also, there are some seeds sprouting in the dishes. Small Leaf Ficus, bay morton fig. Not sure if those will be for bonsai or the tanks. 

As for microfauna, I used a tree fungus that was in one of my bonsai trees. It breeds so much beneficial bacteria. I use it as a soil culture starter. Works great and grows cool moss.

The lighting is 1 23watt CFL per tank. I think. Im going to get a slightly bigger dish and a slightly brighter bulb. 
The temps are holding well between 70-80 for the day and a little cooler at night. humidity is at 80%+

I think thats it or now. Looking forward to Brooklyn Dart Frog party to pick up some better plants and some broms, and to meet some people in the area.
Thanks again for checking my tanks out
















I also used some leaf litter from my Goldfish plant. t drops these all the time and I love the size.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I added some leaf litter. I collected it from the woods, before the winter. 
I think it really pulls the tank together.

































Im also getting some pretty colorful mold on the wood. Electric blue and greens.


----------



## martinicu (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi
can you explain how you attache the doors to front of your vivs. They look great your very talented

Thanks


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

martinicu said:


> Hi
> can you explain how you attache the doors to front of your vivs. They look great your very talented
> 
> Thanks


Thanks!!! Well, I dont actually have doors yet. Ive been using plastic wrap to keep humidity in. I'll be going this week to a plastic store to see my options of hinges. Im not a big fan of the aquarium hinge. I think Im going to go with a clear acrylic piano hinge. Id still like to have a clear visual into the front of the tank so I wont use anything that blocks too much view.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So I got some hinges and finished up all 3 tanks. Now they just need to grow in. Ill be getting some springs and some brms at Andy's party. Then around frog day, ill be getting a frog or 2!!!! 

Not sure what to get. Do you think 1 or 2 frogs per tank?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

mordoria said:


> So I got some hinges and finished up all 3 tanks. Now they just need to grow in. Ill be getting some springs and some brms at Andy's party. Then around frog day, ill be getting a frog or 2!!!!
> 
> Not sure what to get. Do you think 1 or 2 frogs per tank?


I think depending on what frogs they are, you might be able to get away with putting 2 frogs in each tank. 

I'm also thinking that there aren't any updated shots from after getting all 3 tanks done. 

You holding out on us?

-Matt


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, Finally have some nice progress to show. 

All the tanks are well planted. I still need to fill a pot or two on the back ground and fill in some areas on the clay wall. Oh, I dont think I mentioned that I used a clay wall on the third tank. I was too impatient the wait for the ph to cure, I just tore it all out and made a great wall.

I got some nice black and pink springtails and they have taken wonderfully to their new homes. Everything I pick up is swimming in them. I hope it will stand the test of the frogs. If anyone wants to trade, I have a giant culture that I can put into a starter for anyone. Id love anything. 

All the mosses are sprouting nice. I added some live spanish moss, some sinninigia tubers, and a few broms. 

I also received an orchid order I have been waiting for. Lots of cool miniatures. I was worried that they would not make the trip. We will see if they like their new homes. I tried to pick some species that like it warmer. Cross your fingers.
Anyway, now the pictures!!








And here are the new orchids.







Its kinda funny, for miniatures, they look pretty huge in the photos.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok I just wanted to make a record of everything. Photo Explosion!!
















Can any one ID this last plant?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... looks like everything's getting established pretty well.


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Everything looks awesome. Where did your orchid order come through. I love those miniatures!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

eos said:


> Nice... looks like everything's getting established pretty well.


Thanks, it looks tons better now I got more plants.




Qfrogs said:


> Everything looks awesome. Where did your orchid order come through. I love those miniatures!


I ordered them from a seller in Thailand . Took 2 weeks to get here. I thought they would of melted but they held up pretty well. 1 came with a bloom even.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mordoria said:


> Can any one ID this last plant?


i believe its a variegated peperomia (not sure on sp. , looks like caperata)

james


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, those are fantastic. I really like the continuity, gives me some ideas for some enclosures in the making.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

mordoria said:


> Ok I just wanted to make a record of everything.


What is that? Not the creeping fig.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good! That plant seems to be a Peperomia caperata that's variegated.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

That Schoenorchis fragrans is nice! what thai nursery was it?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Arpeggio said:


> What is that? Not the creeping fig.


Yes, It is the dreaded creeping fig. The cutting I got, took forever to start growing. Its not that fast of a grower. I would like it to fill in this dry area at the top, if it ever takes off.



roberthvalera said:


> That Schoenorchis fragrans is nice! what thai nursery was it?


I got the orchids from a seller on ebay I think the name was eastern exotics


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

mordoria said:


> Yes, It is the dreaded creeping fig. The cutting I got, took forever to start growing. Its not that fast of a grower. I would like it to fill in this dry area at the top, if it ever takes off.


I think he's talking about the Baby Tears in the left of the photo, or that little one in the center... What is the little one?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

What in the world is that onyx orb looking thing on the branch on the left?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> What in the world is that onyx orb looking thing on the branch on the left?


Its just a polished river stone. The wood is carved out and it separates the dirt for the plants from the spag for the orchid


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Heres an update: Lots of growing in. Most of the broms have 2 pups. The middle tank has the Azureventris and they seem to love it up top where it mega tangled with Peperomia Serpens and a red pothos.

The Super blue Auratus are in the left. They have been up in the top half for a while but have just recently been on the ground more. Im currently growing in a 10 gallon horizontal for them. Once they are in their new tank, I can go in and adjust this tank too. Its a bit mangled up top and need to be redone.

The right tank is still empty. I do have some GIANT orange isos that seem to be the enforcers of the tank. These guys are huge. Every time I open the tank, I have to pay them a protection fee. 






Theres so much top growth, its quite dark on the floor. The Microfauna seems to love it and the Azureventris have not been as skittish, except when I came back from vacation. One of my azures were so happy to see me that when i opened their door, one leapt out at me and landed on the floor. After a minor freakout and a frantic search. They were scooped up, rinsed and popped back into their tank. 2 seconds later they were kickin ass and taking name on them fruit flies.

Still no calling from either. Ive tried playing calls and only one of the azures do anything. Mostly just walking around, looking for the caller. The blues just tell me to cut it out bc its disturbing their beauty sleep. jerks


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Really nice tanks!

What is that really feathery fern that you initially had in one of the tanks. It looks like it's not there in the later shots.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

its an asparagus fern. I took it out because it had some thorns. even though I killed all the tp growth, it keeps popping up every few weeks.


parkanz2 said:


> Really nice tanks!
> 
> What is that really feathery fern that you initially had in one of the tanks. It looks like it's not there in the later shots.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, very nice tanks. Also, how long did it take for the creeping fig to grow? I got one clipping, waited a month, and after seeing no growth/roots I torched it....


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Wow, very nice tanks. Also, how long did it take for the creeping fig to grow? I got one clipping, waited a month, and after seeing no growth/roots I torched it....


I have 3 kinds in the tank, Ficus pumilia (green form) ficus pumilia varigated, and ficus quercifolia "oak leaf". The varigated form took off right away. The oak leaf can be a slow grower.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

mordoria said:


> I have 3 kinds in the tank, Ficus pumilia (green form) ficus pumilia varigated, and ficus quercifolia "oak leaf". The varigated form took off right away. The oak leaf can be a slow grower.


I had the green form, and never saw it grow. I will be getting a ziploc bag full from a member soon, that i believe is also green form. Hoping that stuff will grow!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice growth! It's about time you posted updates on these.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

oh i love the jungles!! so nice
so tell me which brom is that yellow-orangey stripe one?
and is that an antherium on the floor of the same tank?
I have one that my boss wants me to viv but I don't know if they are viv cool


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

BethInAK said:


> oh i love the jungles!! so nice
> so tell me which brom is that yellow-orangey stripe one?
> and is that an antherium on the floor of the same tank?
> I have one that my boss wants me to viv but I don't know if they are viv cool


Thanks!
Im not sure of the broms. I just get a bunch from a vendor and never know the names. 
Im not sure which plant youre talking about but I dont have any antheriums. Maybe youre talking about "moon valley" pilea, or the "silver skies" espicia


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Really great job! Your tanks look wonderful.


----------

